
A Short Interview With Drew Wilson, Co-Creator Of Roon - chriswrites
https://iwantmyname.com/blog/2013/11/a-short-interview-with-drew-wilson-co-creator-of-roon.html
======
atom-morgan
I use Roon myself (blog.atommorgan.com) and have had nothing but a positive
experience. They've always replied to me on Twitter and my entire experience
has been near flawless. Very easy to use and I think it looks great. It's nice
to hear that they plan on staying free too. This was probably the main reason
I chose Roon over Posthaven (even if I have to pay for add-ons).

